# I decided to get goats



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok, I need input, info, on goats.
I know , exactly, ZERO/NADA/nuthin about goats.
I raised horses most of my life.

Heres my thinking,

Wife and I have decided we need help keeping the fields cleaned up .

I have 3 areas , one is about 12 acres, the other is about 8 acres , and one is about 5 acres.

I can't keep up with keeping it under control from undergrowth,overgrowth, weeds, saplings, and junk growth.(age and health is catching up)

Question is ....what breed goats? and how many ?

I can move them around , right?

I dont want meat or milk, or pets, just more work.

I would like to just turn them out and forget about them.
Water barrels are not a problem. 

Waiting on yall, before I start looking.

I think, member smaj100 has goats and is close to me , maybe he can chime in.


Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Check your fences first. You need a sturdy fence or they will pull it down climbing on it. Goats are great for browsing but not grazing. They won't mow a yard. If you just want them to keep the pasture up check the classifieds and see what's cheap.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Any breed will work?



Jim


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Half expected the author of this thread to be an 18 year old muslim boy.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a small area, 1/2 acre, that is over grown so cows will not eat there.
Allowed a neighbor to put his goats there and they are getting it under control.
He is responsible for the fence repairs and care of his goats.
Works for me but I am not in an isolated area, neighbors are pretty close so OPSEC is already pretty much compromised.
I have no desire to own goats.
As much land as you have I would think it would take a lot of goats but I really have no idea.
Maybe you can rent the land and make some cash.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Any breed or cross breed will do the job.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The land is great Fescue and Orchard grass , 
I have tried to get farmers around here to cut it for hay....for free.

Nobody wants to cut it.
I think because most of it is hilly.

I bush hog it all twice a year, PITA, but Id rather have the goats do it, and, 
if shtf , at least I would have the option of different meat.

I was thinking, rotate them from pasture to pasture.:dunno:
That's what I did with the horses.


Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> The land is great Fescue and Orchard grass ,
> I have tried to get farmers around here to cut it for hay....for free.
> 
> Nobody wants to cut it.
> ...


If it's a grassy pasture sheep would be better. Goats will eat grass as a last choice.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The problem is, that everything is trying to take over the grassy pasture, since I havent had horses for 5+ years.

Weeds, scrub trees, vines, just junk, and the fence lines are just out of control, 
I just can't keep up with it.



Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Many moons ago I lived in KY, out in the boondocks. We raised a few sheep and goats, given to us by the local ranchers (multiple births where mom would not take care of the babies-we bottle fed them). The sheep kept the crass mowed and the goats kept the shrub brush cleared. We did not have a fence problem - no fences but they stayed close to home and free back scratches (food also an incentive.

Phil, You might want to check into a small group of the two. Worst comes to worst, they become dinner on the hoof and if it works out, they will keep the fields cleared.


----------

